# Torpedo levels



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have never needed it but then I dont level my conduit I level my saddles instead.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Groove*

The groove is not important to me at all. 


I alternate between this 

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-42-46...6369993&sr=1-6&keywords=stanley+torpedo+level

and this

http://www.amazon.com/Checkpoint-30...1346370027&sr=8-1&keywords=check+point+levels

Sometimes the magnets on the Check point are too strong.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I have that same checkpoint one except its branded greenlee. I love that thing.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I use the groove side when I am checking things like threaded rod - though it really isn't necessary, just habit.

I use an adjustable protractor level all the time.

Stabila makes a fine level, I wish they had better magnets.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Basically, it was a choice between this:

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Stabila-25100-10-Die-Cast-Magnetic-Level-p/sta-25100.htm

for $30, or this:

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Stabila-25360-Die-Cast-Magnetic-Torpedo-p/sta-25360.htm

for $50.

I'm not sure the groove alone is worth nearly double the price because, as I said before, I can't think of a time I would ever use the adjustable bubble on it.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I'm not sure the groove alone is worth nearly double the price because, as I said before, I can't think of a time I would ever use the adjustable bubble on it.


They make one with the groove without the adjustable bubble:

http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-25245-Magnetic-Torpedo-V-groove/dp/B000OV55FA/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1346403111&sr=8-18&keywords=stabila


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

eejack said:


> Stabila makes a fine level, I wish they had better magnets.


I think the magnets are just fine:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I cant complain about the magnets on mine.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

A little off topic, but if you happen to have an old laptop that doesn't work tear it apart and get the magnets out of the hard drive. Strongest little magnet I've ever seen.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

The Motts said:


> I think the magnets are just fine:


I have the box version of the level, not that version. It would just be nice to have a box protractor that I could use on pipe ( instead of carrying all the various levels I end up carrying in the truck ).


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Since your from Canada and it's almost autumn don't forget to change out the summer grade bubble fluid for winter grade anti-freeze bubble fluid. I keep mine at -40 during the winter to keep it from freezing up. In summer I use Prestone coolant to keep it from boiling over and wrecking the glass tubes. Never can be to careful.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Stabila, nice choice. I have a Stanley Fatmax Xtreme level and it is grooved. It also has awesome magnets. My previous level, a Johnson, didn't have the groove. Although I don't use the adjustable rotating vial I do think the groove is awesome for conduit, though if I had a no-dog level I probably wouldn't need my regular level to have a groove.


----------



## Executive (Aug 11, 2012)

I have an Empire tool box level. It's 12" long and does not get buried in my tool pouch. It's also made in the USA. The Checkpoint levels are nice, and I have and use the Greenlee "no-dog" version which has a 30* vial for making offsets. I'm disappointed that they are made in China, though.

Chris


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Since your from Canada and it's almost autumn don't forget to change out the summer grade bubble fluid for winter grade anti-freeze bubble fluid. I keep mine at -40 during the winter to keep it from freezing up. In summer I use Prestone coolant to keep it from boiling over and wrecking the glass tubes. Never can be to careful.


Remember calling a level a Whiskey stick?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

d*mn the torpedos (someone hadda say it) ~CS~


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

...works pretty good


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have gone through 2 of these. they seem to take a beating/repeated dropping from a scissor lift well. I picked mine up from lowes @ less than $20 I believe.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> Remember calling a level a Whiskey stick?


 Whiskey or a good Bourbon stick?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Remember calling a level a Whiskey stick?


Nope. 

Maybe a sprit level.


----------

